# Aristo Jan/Feb track sale



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I just received my tax return and wanted to take advantage of the Jan/Feb Aristo Craft track sale. Unfortunately,
there are, IMHO, a ridiculous amount of rules to the sale offer that I can not meet to be eligible for the buy 4 
boxes get one box free offer. Does anyone know if this is a one time a year sale offer, or does it occur on a random basis? 
With the cost of getting into this hobby, I need to spend wisely, and if need be will wait until this offer happens in the future.

Thanks, Ken Ward


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ken, Normally the Aristo track sale runs each year at the beginning of the year, usually Jan and February.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was not aware of a "ridiculous amount of rules", you buy it, send them the receipt a check for shipping... 

ALL Aristo sales are clearly identified as to the dates of the sale... and it's been the first 2 months of every year as long as I can remember. Sometimes there is a sale later, but do not count on it. 

If you are buying Aristo track, buy now! I did. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Check the USA track sale at ReindeerPass. No rules, buy exactly what you want, low shipping.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets talk battery power... 

Seriously he asked about Aristo track... 

Want a better deal, Sunset Valley Railroad aluminum track is cheaper than everything except Axel's plastic track... 

Want cheaper brass track, try the AML brass... 

Lots of options, but he asked about Aristo sale, not alternatives... 

so the door is open I guess... what about the Aristo aluminum track? 


Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Greg, some say Aristo track is very simlar to USA.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he was more complaining about the hassle of the sale, and you are right, the USAT brass is similar, but noticeably different, the ties are a bit different in color, and the brass color is really different. 

My first loop in the back yard was part USAT, part LGB, part Aristo, and each of them looked noticeably different, although it was not ballasted, which minimizes differences in ties. The rail colors were 3 distinct colors and each "weathered" at a different rate. 

Now, I'm not that picky, and I do use SS, which is very unrealistic looking, but it might make a difference to others.. 

Of course here I am shooting my mouth off and he may be interested in SS !! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

The first statement in the sales specific rules states that "Customer must purchase and receive current production Aristo-Craft items from dealer(s) during period of sale." I take this statement to mean that I would have to place my order a receive the product before Feb. 28th. Part of the second rule states "Fifth box of track must be in-stock at our facility. No backorders" I understand the no backorder part of the rule, it could prevent a ton of work as backordered products return to instock status. Though the Aristo Crafts in stock list is dated 1-26-10. I wanted to order 4 boxes of 8' stainless steel flex track. This is not a cheap order and the first two rules, if Aristo want to follow them verbatim, makes ti very easy to not qualify for the sale. Lets not forget about the "Complete Rules for Aristo Craft Sales" link which has another 12 rules for the sale. Some of the rules are out of the control of the consumer. I understand Aristo needs to protect themselves to some degree. But as a customer, I do not feel comfortable ordering over $1000 worth of track. There seems like to many factors, which I have no control over, could prevent me from qualifying. I will attempt to call Aristo today to see if there is some wiggle room on these rules.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the idea of the sale is to sell what is in stock. So you have to order it and receive it. The sale is advertised in December, and you have 2 months. That's plenty of time. 

Now, if you became aware in the end of February, it might be too late. But why are you blaming Aristo? 

I think you are frustrated because you have decided now, and you are too close to the deadline. 

I don't see anything wrong with the first 2 rules. I do see that you are about out of time. 

Maybe you are thinking you have to order from Aristo? 

I bought my $1,000 worth of track from Robby at RLD. I called him, he had it in stock. He shipped it, I got it. 

You can have "complete control" over the ordering and delivery, as long as you are dealing with a reputable dealer who gives you great service. That's what I do. If Robby says he has it and will deliver it within the time frame, then, it's a done deal. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Greg, I am not blaming Aristo. I am flusterated at the rules of the sale. I do not understand why I need
to receive the product before the end of the sale. Why should placing the order before the end of the sale
be good enough? I had to wait till I had my tax return money deposited before I can make the purchase.
My fiancee and myself have an agreement about buying outside our budget and having the cash in hand is
the rule. I got myself into credit card debt when I was younger and have learned my lesson. Maybe this post is 
all just sourgrapes on my part, but why put so many restrictions on the consumer? I think just making the purchase
of instock products durning the sales period should be sufficient.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Heck, my only way to finance an expansion would be to buy 1' sections X 3 boxes just to get the 4th free, but who wants all those joints? I don't have room nor $ for a huge layout... 
I'd like to see; buy a box and get X track free.... 
I wonder how much track is wasted and thus not available to the piecemeal buyers.... say you use only 3 1/4 boxes.... 3/4 out of circulation 

Maybe meant for clubs.... 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, I understand your point Ken. 

I think I can answer it, having gotten to Superstar status (meaning number of posts) on the Aristo forum, before being banished to reality. (a joke). 

The problem is that Aristo will often go for a long time without product, they went almost a year without wide radius switches. 

Lewis' goal is to make sales in the slow months of Jan and Feb, so if you ordered something that was out of stock, he does not make any money, AND it might be out of stock long enough you get frustrated and cancel the order, meaning no sale at all. 

So, it's like those automobile sales, you have to buy one off the lot, you can't get the sale price on an order. 

It's kind of poorly timed for people using tax return money, I will agree... but I work for a business that has low sales in January and February, and have seen what happens to Aristo when they go out of stock, it can be a LONG time... 

Hope that puts it in better perspective... 

Regards, Greg 


p.s., it only has to ship by the end date, I believe... did you find anyone with what you want?


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Greg, I understand your explanation. The people I work for are slow sales wise, and
it has resulted in being one week behind in payroll. I'm not a happy camper lately. TrainWorld 
has the product in stock, but I can't take the gamble on the shipping date. I also do not feel good 
about Aristo's wording in the sales rules. I called them today and left a message about this topic
but did not receive a call back. I am going to chalk this experience up as a lesson learned, and 
will wait for next years sale.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ken101Ward on 26 Feb 2010 09:48 AM 
Greg, I am not blaming Aristo. I am flusterated at the rules of the sale. I do not understand why I need
to receive the product before the end of the sale. Why should placing the order before the end of the sale
be good enough? I had to wait till I had my tax return money deposited before I can make the purchase.
My fiancee and myself have an agreement about buying outside our budget and having the cash in hand is
the rule. I got myself into credit card debt when I was younger and have learned my lesson. Maybe this post is 
all just sourgrapes on my part, but why put so many restrictions on the consumer? I think just making the purchase
of instock products durning the sales period should be sufficient. 


Need to pay for by end date only, not need to receive track by then. I have found playing with dolls much simpler........... Barbie Rocks......


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Nicholas, So as long as the sales receipt is dated in the month of Feb, the sales offer should apply?
My daughter turned one year old this Jan. I can forsee a lot of Barbie time in the coming years. Maybe
there will be some attack of the 50ft. Barbie in the railroad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that's right... you just need the invoice date... on the Aristo site, you have until March 15 to send in the receipt and their form and $25 for your box of track. 

But now it's Saturday... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

But they took a snow day anyway so it does not matter.







Later RJD


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a laugh when I went to the Aristo and read about the snow day. I can understand how one could
be banished from that forum. They take sucking up to a new level over there! I pulled the trigger on my 
order. Keeping my fingers crossed that the sale comes through. Now I'm heading over to the Tools Forum 
for rail bender advice. Thanks for the help on this topic.


----------

